

Texas schools board rewrites US history - helwr
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/may/16/texas-schools-rewrites-us-history

======
jacquesm
These people are actively bringing about the downfall of the education of a
large number of children, you really wonder what is on their minds.

If the United States does not get its priorities straight in this respect
they'll pay the price in having a badly educated batch of people 20 years down
the line in positions of trust and influence.

They should make 'The daemon haunted world' a must read in school instead.

~~~
amock
I don't think that one state having a conservative bias instead of a liberal
bias in it's public schools is going to cause the downfall of anyone's
education. The changes mentioned in the article aren't even that extreme,
particularly when compared to the socialist propaganda that was present in the
high schools and college I attended.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Heh.

The greatest trick the republicans ever pulled was convincing people that
everything has a liberal bias.

------
Dove
A fantastic demonstration of why the state shouldn't control the cirriculum.
Even if those who share your ideas and ideals are in power now, it's short-
sighted to assume things will stay that way.

It ought to be a fundamental right to educate your children in whatever
ideological tradition you please.

~~~
lotharbot
Fundamentally, the problem is so much bigger than just Texas' school board and
this particular rewrite.

Fundamentally, the problem is that any state can end up with wrong,
objectionable, or offensive curriculum simply due to enough nuts getting
elected to the school board (or enough people who are nuts on one particular
issue), and if that happens, there's very little parents can do about it in
the short term aside from leaving the state or paying for private school.

As long as the average person is stuck sending their kid to the nearest public
school, we're also stuck with the possibility that the school board will
choose to educate our children inappropriately (along with a whole host of
other problems, like that the nearest school will simply be terrible.)

